# First upgrade for my truck



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok so before yall jump on me I know a 2012 nissan frontier isnt the best bov. But its my daily driver I want to get ready just in case. I have around 1000 dollars what do you guys suggest for my first important improvements?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Suspension lift or a selectable locker like what is made by Eaton (E-Locker) or ARB (ARB Air Locker) or by Ox (Ox-cable locker) ...


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea thats what I was thinking. It came with the all terrain tires so im not that worried about up dating them just let


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

put a REAL bumper on the thing
companys like ARB make some that good & strong
if you have to push something out of the way do you really think the stock bumper will get the job done
not knocking your truck but i could probably walk up & kick a dent in your stock bumper & most others too

next i would go with the locker if it was me


good luck
piglett


----------



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

after locker I would go skid plates. My truck has them. No matter how high you lift it. One day you will come down on a rock and split your oil pan wide open.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

er6nrider said:


> Ok so before yall jump on me I know a 2012 nissan frontier isnt the best bov. But its my daily driver I want to get ready just in case. I have around 1000 dollars what do you guys suggest for my first important improvements?


I don't see anything wrong with your choice for a BO vehicle. As long as we don't have an EMP attack you are good to go.

Locker on the rear and an air or electrically activated front locker (assuming it is a 4X4) would be my first thing.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Lockers are great and necessary for serious off road but in a shtf situation your first purchase needs to be a good winch and bumper combo. Then get tire chains. All four tires. V bars. Lockers are great but chains are mandatory for deep snow and mud and a winch will skid trees and pull you or someone else out of the crap. Then worry about performance. Doesn't matter how good your tires are with chains. They can be baby smooth and you will outperform the best tires on the market when it gets deep or slick.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

In my opinion I would upgrade the front bumper to an all steel one with winch and grill guard. Some even have optional skid plates with the bumper. Then a light bar, I like CARR they make one that rotates the lights down for close clearance situations (nothing worse that losing a light at the Taco Bell drive thru). Then I would look into a bed mounted fuel tank with pump, it's much easier to use and holds more fuel in a smaller space than gas cans. Depending on the size you could hold 3 full tanks of gas and go a lot farther. If I had $ left I would limo tint any window behind the driver and do what ever is legal on the front windows. 
I had a really cool post planned with pictures and everything but this stupid phone is not cooperating this morning


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Piglett I couldnt agree more. I dont think plastic body parts should come on trucks. ive found some really good ones with a mount for a winch online. This election gave me a little scare so I figured I need to get my bug out gear in check


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

First thing I would do? Good bumpers and a winch. Lift/big tires/lockers will just help you get further before you get stuck, and then you'll have an even harder time getting it _unstuck_. Next would be heavy duty skidplates under the oilpan/trans and gas tank...and I'd design the gas tank skid to cover the sides/front/rear as well. Lots harder for anyone to stuff a screwdriver through the tank and steal your fuel that way.

I wouldn't bother doing anything to the axles until after I lifted it. At that point, it's time for lower gears, lockers, and stronger axleshafts. You might do some looking around on the various offroad forums on the web and see what the serious offroad guys say about the factory axle strength. In some cases, you're better off swapping in a different axle housing entirely. For example, my jeep has a dana 35 rear axle. Dana 35 axleshafts are known to break with even mild offroad use and larger tires. I could dump $2k into upgrades and it still wouldn't be strong enough not to break under serious use....or I could spend half that swapping in an upgraded ford 8.8 and know that it would almost never break without some very, very strenuous abuse.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Let me add this to the conversation. I've had 4X4's with and without lockers. In a SHTF scenarios, I would not even think twice, the truck with the lockers is going. I live in the country, the confidence that lockers gives you and with a little experience of driving in the worst stuff will mean everything in a bad situation, KEEP MOVING. If you don't have lockers expect to get stuck and now you will be exposed and stopped with all were survival stuff while you try to get unstuck. (unsafe)

The wince comes second, but get the winch that can be moved to the rear if necessary (multi mount setup). I know the winch looks cool, but you don't need people stopping to lend a hand to get you unstuck when all they are doing is checking over your stuff (very uncool).

Just something to think about!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably bumpers first, BUT make sure that the bumper does not affect your attack angle. a big bumper sticking way out may look cool to those who never drive offroad, but they just get you stuck places where you should be able to drive through easily. a replacement / upgrade bumper shouldn't stickout or be any lower than the factory unit, some times you can even tuck them in for better attack. make sure the strength is in the middle to prevent rad and cooler damage. lockers have been covered. skid plates : if you build full coverage plates make sure that you can get them off to clean out the debris or the debris may puncture your tanks. Find out if there are collision shock shut off sensors in the electronic system, and how to reset or emergency bypass them,( it would really suck to have to push a disabled vehicle out of the way , bump it too hard & have the fuel pump shut down ,when 3 car loads of gang bangers are chasing you and yours)
I am not a big fan of lift unless it is really nessicary for tire clearance. 
the largest tires that will fit will get you farther than lift unless you choose to hang the chassis up with poor route choice.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea I think ive decided to get a bumper first lol. 4x4parts.com has a pretty sick one with a winch mount for about 900. What do you guys suggest for internals. I was thinking for every big purchase get 200 worth for small stuff. Im thinking a cb radio, emergency equipment etc.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Let me add this to the conversation. I've had 4X4's with and without lockers. In a SHTF scenarios, I would not even think twice, the truck with the lockers is going. I live in the country, the confidence that lockers gives you and with a little experience of driving in the worst stuff will mean everything in a bad situation, KEEP MOVING. If you don't have lockers expect to get stuck and now you will be exposed and stopped with all were survival stuff while you try to get unstuck. (unsafe)
> 
> The wince comes second, but get the winch that can be moved to the rear if necessary (multi mount setup). I know the winch looks cool, but you don't need people stopping to lend a hand to get you unstuck when all they are doing is checking over your stuff (very uncool).
> 
> Just something to think about!


At one time I wanted a multimount winch. Then I thought about it a little and decided I just didn't trust it. Most vehicles are going to need _at least_ an 8k winch. A class III receiver hitch is rated for 5k. The pins are going to be rated about the same. I've never heard of one actually breaking, but I wouldn't overload a shackle or a snatch strap, so why overload a mounting point?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> Yea I think ive decided to get a bumper first lol. 4x4parts.com has a pretty sick one with a winch mount for about 900. What do you guys suggest for internals. I was thinking for every big purchase get 200 worth for small stuff. Im thinking a cb radio, emergency equipment etc.


You'll also need shackles, pulley blocks, at least one extension cable, line dampener, tree saver straps, and a good working knowledge of how to properly rig for a pull. You may also want a land anchor in case there is nothing close enough for you to hook up to. You'll easily spend half as much on rigging as you will for the winch.

Go to youtube and search for "winch cable break". Steel winch cables store a lot of energy when loaded and are easily capable of killing a person. Synthetic winch line costs a lot more, but it's stronger, lighter, and doesn't store energy like steel. As an example, my winch holds 150 feet of 5/16" cable. That length of steel cable weighs about 27 pounds. The same length of 5/16" synthetic weighs about 4 pounds. Break strength for 5/16" steel cable is 9,800 pounds versus 12,300 pounds for synthetic of the same size.

Edit: Don't do any of the things in this video.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

A way to carry/fill extra fuel with relative speed. The less obvious, the better.

Ability to quickly change spare tire--with a 2nd full-size spare in reserve--in soft ground. A quality 12V impact driver is awesome, plus blocks for extending jack height or spreading ground loading.

Flat-fix + speedy air compressor.

Practice on best way to drive over curbs, medians, thru ditches, etc. without damaging the truck. Scan underneath and try to protect brake lines, e-brake, fuel, critical electrical (fuel pump power), etc.

IMO, the best comms capabilities are radios build to mil-std (even if not military) and magnet mount antennas. Slap another mag mount on the roof if the antenna is damaged. But be careful where you run the antenna cables--a solid roof snag can turn it into a noose.

Spare parts--everything from alternator to spare battery that only charges (inline diode). 

Rear hitch with cargo carrier. Roof cargo carrier.


----------

